# Dempsey in a 10 gal Hexagon?



## joeeey (Jan 22, 2009)

I have a 46 gallon tank that I am looking to redo with gentle non aggressive fish, but I currently has a Jack Dempsey and a Bala in the 46 gallon. The Dempsey and the Bala are about 1 1/2 old and both are about 4" long. I was looking to put them into a smaller tank or maybe I can keep the Bala with the gentle fish? My wife loves this Dempsey and doesn't want me to give him up. I really don't have the room for 2 large tanks. A 10 gallon hexagon tank doesn't take up much space and a can get a use one for a fair price. But I am unsure if he'll be OK in a tank that small.:fish:

Any advise would be appreciated.


----------



## arctic_wave (Jan 22, 2009)

thats too small


----------



## joeeey (Jan 22, 2009)

What's the smallest tank you can recommend for me to put this guy in?


----------



## arctic_wave (Jan 22, 2009)

is the 10g a temp?

i have a full grown jack in a 30, she is only about 8-9inches, but the smallest is maybe a 20g


----------



## joeeey (Jan 22, 2009)

arctic_wave said:


> is the 10g a temp?
> 
> i have a full grown jack in a 30, she is only about 8-9inches, but the smallest is maybe a 20g


No not a temp. I'll check craigslist to see if I can find a 20g w/stand for a good price. Gotta keep the wife happy.

Thanks


----------



## arctic_wave (Jan 22, 2009)

i just put im on top of my clothes drawer, it looks good on it


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

arctic_wave said:


> is the 10g a temp?
> 
> i have a full grown jack in a 30, she is only about 8-9inches, but the smallest is maybe a 20g


if it's 8-9", it's not quite full grown yet, and will be very cramped in a 30G tank.

I recommend a 55+ for a full grown JD.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

if your JD and bala shark are a year and a half old and only 4 inches;i would say that they are severely stunted.if you wish to keep them stunted;you might be able to keep them in a 20 long.but only if you want to keep them stunted.the bala should be at least 8 inches by now;and the JD almost the same.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Both are big fish, and big fish need big tanks. JD's are gorgeous


----------



## Eraserhead (Feb 1, 2007)

Check out craigslist.com, I've seen terrific deals on full tank setups on there. I got my 175g with everything on there for $1000. Heck, the stand alone was $750 new (it still had the price sticker on it).


----------

